

How to Build a Killer Startup: A Chat with Chill’s Brian Norgard - marchustvedt
http://reyhanilaw.com/blog/how-to-build-a-killer-startup-a-chat-with-brian-norgard/

======
romulus19
cool! thanks brian. i liked what you said about a startup's success also
requiring an understanding of user psychology.

